# Futuristic Amusement Park Rides



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

It starts off a bit slow but if you invest your time in watching,the payoff in terms of laughter is worth it!!






I wouldnt wanna go on any!!!!!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Except for the 14 hour ride, I'd go on all of them.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah man!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, l'll pass.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Loved the last one, even if it was all fake.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

That's hysterical.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Have any of you poked around on that site? It has links with design schematics, improvements, several short interviews with the scientist character. Truly brilliant!

http://www.icr-science.org/index.htm

gets the whole project.

Don "it is just so well done" Bolton


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Loved the last one, even if it was all fake.


If it would be build, you'll die there: "G-Force: 17"


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's pretty funny.

- Merg


----------

